# lake hodgson



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

hay i was eading this book i bought called northen ohio fishing map/guide 
and they were saying this is a greaat lake for walleye and crappy and trout both rainbow and gold does any one know when they stock the rain bows in it and is it a good lake for walleye like they said i guess its a cheap pay lake and would like to hit it in april


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Never fished it but was asking similar questions not too long ago. From what I understand they stock it prior to it opening on April 1st. Apparently it gets super crowded the first few weeks since everyone is targeting rainbows. I believe it's like 4 or 5 dollars to launch, and 16 with a 20 dollar deposit to rent a boat. It's electric only. Only open till dusk as well. Typical pay lake.


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

There are a couple other threads on this lake in the forum. Do a search for those and you will find some good information. I haven't fished it, but would like to, seems like there is a wide variety of fish to catch with the opportunity to catch a good sized one. 

It opens in a couple weeks, next weekend in fact. Go and see for yourself. I may be there too. What do you fish for?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

MSmith2004 said:


> Never fished it but was asking similar questions not too long ago. From what I understand they stock it prior to it opening on April 1st. Apparently it gets super crowded the first few weeks since everyone is targeting rainbows. I believe it's like 4 or 5 dollars to launch, and 16 with a 20 dollar deposit to rent a boat. It's electric only. Only open till dusk as well. Typical pay lake.



IT IS 2 BUCKS TO GET IN IT IS STOCKED ABOUT THIS TIME every year and is run by the city of revenna and is used for the water supply for that city the fee is for maint cost and the lake is closed tues i beleive its open in the summer 6-10


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

It's a nice little lake, I live near it and fished it a lot last couple years, don't anymore (do better at Mogadore/Cuyahoga). Sonic fishes it a lot. I don't think I'd travel very far to fish it though, unless your dying to try for some rainbow stockers.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

is april 1st went by it this morning after work and it,s got a lot of thawing to do in the next few weeks,it was more ice than open water but with the warm rains coming it will be open by then,mostly everyone the first week or so go after the trout they put in,ther,s nice fish in there like all the other lakes nearby but your limited to there hours,and if it,s a real windy day they won,t let any rentals out for safety reasons,that happened a few years ago on the opener,there,s so many good spots around this area,it,s a big choice where to go sometimes.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good trout, crappie, bass-fair walleye lake. Some hogs in there but you'd have to really be on top of your 'eye game to find them! Starnge lake contopur wise with some really deep water well off shore. Fun lake in April when things are a little slow at some other inland lakes....you get most of the trout (smokers) right near shore


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Good trout, crappie, bass-fair walleye lake. Some hogs in there but you'd have to really be on top of your 'eye game to find them! Starnge lake contopur wise with some really deep water well off shore. Fun lake in April when things are a little slow at some other inland lakes....you get most of the trout (smokers) right near shore


Is it worth it to go rent a boat and try for the eyes? Being boat-less I find it hard to fish for eyes anywhere close to me.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

From what 'reports' I've heard, your best bet from shore for walleyes is on the big lake-side of the penninsula. That would be the last bar on your left as you would be driving in towards the boat ramp. You will see the intake/aererators offshore, south, up the shoreline, and that's where most people try for them. Use whatever you use for them but-Tip: try some large minnows on the bottom with sinkers or very deep-set slip bobbers, as far out as you can cast. Fish later, til closing, or til they make you leave! If you get a really dark day, so much the better. You can wade the shallow sandbar that goes south(I think) straight off the end of that penninsula and 'eyes just might come up onto that to feed later in the evening. PM me with your findings! Good luck.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

carefull wading the sandbar it goes fom 2 foot to 12 foot+ in a step


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

vkutsch said:


> It's a nice little lake, I live near it and fished it a lot last couple years, don't anymore (do better at Mogadore/Cuyahoga). Sonic fishes it a lot. I don't think I'd travel very far to fish it though, unless your dying to try for some rainbow stockers.


I travel really far to fish it, 55 minute drive.
I love the lake, its so nice to get away from the all the HP lakes and get on an electric only. Its one of the best bass lakes I ever fished.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

liquidsoap said:


> Its one of the best bass lakes I ever fished.


I agree with you there. 

I don't know what it is about that place, but I just like being there more than a lot of other places.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> I travel really far to fish it, 55 minute drive.
> I love the lake, its so nice to get away from the all the HP lakes and get on an electric only. Its one of the best bass lakes I ever fished.


i agree with you as well nick.. its definatly a nice quiet atmosphere and the lake is healthy no matter what species you go for... you dont have the idiots in ski boats like the bigger lakes....

i always have a good time at this lake....no matter the weather either


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey steve you , tom and i will have to hit hodgson soon


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

William
Oh yea! We'll be hooking up and fishing Hodgson!
And this time, Without being told that it was too dangerous to go out lol!

Tom


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

williamonica0214 said:


> hey steve you , tom and i will have to hit hodgson soon




definately will...i just wish that all 3 of us could fit in my boat  oh well... we'll figure the boating situation out when the time comes  i plan on getting out early and often this year so i can get a jump on trying to figure out how everything changed from last year to this year


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

are their any reprodution for eyes in their or no and also do the trout last the whole year if not caught or do they die easy i will be fishing in a boats so this lake sounds great


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

the eyes probaly go through the spawning phase just like la due and any other lake with eyes,wether there is a successful spawn i don,t know,the trout probaly there all year,ones that make it through the first couple weeks,it,s a deep lake like punderson,so there in there all year,never saw any floaters while fishing there.you can hike around toward the dam and get away from the locals that fish the boat stake area.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> From what 'reports' I've heard, your best bet from shore for walleyes is on the big lake-side of the penninsula. That would be the last bar on your left as you would be driving in towards the boat ramp. You will see the intake/aererators offshore, south, up the shoreline, and that's where most people try for them. Use whatever you use for them but-Tip: try some large minnows on the bottom with sinkers or very deep-set slip bobbers, as far out as you can cast. Fish later, til closing, or til they make you leave! If you get a really dark day, so much the better. You can wade the shallow sandbar that goes south(I think) straight off the end of that penninsula and 'eyes just might come up onto that to feed later in the evening. PM me with your findings! Good luck.


Thanks for the info. I meant in the sense that since it's only 16 to rent a boat, getting a good 6 hours or so isn't bad and I was wondering what my chances would be. I'd probably want to get a portable fish finder though. Anyway, I will probably fish from shore there a lot too so I will surely keep that in mind.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> definately will...i just wish that all 3 of us could fit in my boat  oh well... we'll figure the boating situation out when the time comes  i plan on getting out early and often this year so i can get a jump on trying to figure out how everything changed from last year to this year


you guys ever need a fourth, just give me some notice, I would be happy to go out there with you guys. I haven't been out there in like 15 years. Use to kill the crappies in that lake down in the one bay where the lily pads are.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hodgson remains a real good crappie lake. Great action in the spring and you just might catch a trout(quite likely!) while throwing your maggot tipped crappie jigs or minnows. I use a bobber abt. 3 ft. above the jig while fishing the near shore areas, usually from a boat. Crappie, once found, can be non-stop with a rainbow about every 7-10 fish. Lots of fun. They've stocked the lake with several species -trout are stocked every year. Two years ago, a load of jumbo perch were stocked. I plan to try for them this spring also.


----------

